# Topics > Games > Board games >  Robots KUKA plays board games Catan

## Airicist

KUKA AG

Catan, or The Settlers of Catan on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Robots Play Board Games - Students Win Big

Published on Mar 29, 2016




> One KUKA robot, one Settlers of Catan board game, and a group of determined professors and passionate students leads to a valuable education in the industries of tomorrow.
> 
> It’s possible to imagine that in the not-too-distant future robots playing board games against human opponents in real life will be relatively common, but for now that scenario is mostly restricted to imagination. That is, of course, unless you happen to look in a somewhat non-descript classroom hidden on the fourth floor of the Computer Science and Mathematics Department at the OTH Regensburg (Technical University of Applied Sciences) in Germany. In this classroom that very scenario is playing out day after day thanks to the efforts of several years of students and a group of determined professors – as well as one KUKA robot that stoically plays the globally popular Settlers of Catan board game at the request of its human masters.
> 
> It's a great story of providing the tools and resources to help today's students become tomorrow's innovators.

----------

